# Uncomfortable in the canter.



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

G'day all,

When I'm cantering I feel very stiff and can't seem to move as one with my horse. My horse tends to speed up when it comes to cantering, but I've been working on slowing him down....he has. Slightly, but I'm not comfortable. I feel stiff or like I'm moving all over the place. 

Let me know if that's not enough info...and I'll try give you as much as I can...I can't seem to find the right words to explain it.

Cheers.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Clydesdales said:


> G'day all,
> 
> When I'm cantering I feel very stiff and can't seem to move as one with my horse. My horse tends to speed up when it comes to cantering, but I've been working on slowing him down....he has. Slightly, but I'm not comfortable. I feel stiff or like I'm moving all over the place.
> 
> ...


As you evidently guessed, you post brings up many questions.

Are you simply uncomfortable when riding a canter on this horse or all horses?

Have you observed this horse cantering without a rider? Was he balanced and was his movement a true three-beat canter?

Have you observed other riders cantering this horse? Did the horse take both leads? Was the horse balanced and in a true three-beat canter? Were the joints of his legs -- especially the rear legs -- flexing, or was the horse moving with stiff legs?


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

First let's address your horse's speed:
1) Wiggle the reins; don't continuously pull or yank on them. Alternate between lightly wiggling the left rein, then the right rein and keep constant contact. If he picks up his head, shorten your reins. If he tries to lower his head, give him rein. Work with him.
Next let's address your stiffness with some exercises for you to try:
1) Do an overdramatic "scooping" action with your back. It's kind of a motion as though your back is a wave. Do this in time with your horse's strides.
2) Try posting at the canter. It's different than posting at the trot. Look it up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would love to see a video of someone "posting" in the canter.

and, OP, posting a video of yourself cantering, or just trotting, might help folks see specific things that you might be able to work on.

I am not a great rider at canter , either. I don't do it enough to be really at ease with it but the more you do it, the easier it gets.

one thing that I have said, and used myeself , is to focus on the downbeat of the canter sequence, and really get in sync with that down beat. it's the place where the leading leg hits the ground, and the horse has the most downhill orientation before all legs leave the ground for one count of suspension, and the whole sequence starts over again.


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's a few answers on how to post at the canter


Moderator's note:

there was a link to another horse forum which has been removed. posting links to other forums is against forum rules. link removed.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Clydesdales said:


> G'day all,
> 
> When I'm cantering I feel very stiff and can't seem to move as one with my horse. My horse tends to speed up when it comes to cantering, but I've been working on slowing him down....he has. Slightly, but I'm not comfortable. I feel stiff or like I'm moving all over the place.
> 
> ...


Riding on the lunge is the best way to begin the search for the effective seat. The person lunging you controls the horse so you can focus on your balance and coordination. The learning is not mental but purely physical. If you can allow your body to move with the horse’s movements, the muscle memory will develop on its own through the repetitive motion of the horse.

You will be doing your best to allow the horse’s movements through your body. You will quickly discover that you must tense and release your muscles, all the way from the top of your head down to your heels, in rhythm, while maintaining enough balance to not fall too far forward or too far backward.

However, since you do not have to control the horse, you are free to use your hands to hold on to the pommel of the and pull yourself deeply into the front of the saddle so you can help your core muscles maintain the strength needed for a balanced posture. You can also move the arms and legs into various positions to deepen the looseness in your muscles, stretching your sides one at a time, and creating a deeper seat by moving the positions of the legs.

More advanced lunging can be accomplished through riding without stirrups.Your instructor/lunger can teach your body how to deal with sudden lurches from the horse, and even provide opportunities for non-progressive transitions such as walk to canter, where the body has to give through the lower back and seat deeply enough to allow the horse’s movements to go seamlessly through you.

There is no other way to finding an effective seat than through lunging, and you will develop an independent seat much quicker than if you have to control the horse on your own.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know what the instructions are for "posting the canter", but here are two examples of such, gained from a simple Google search.

looks like a lot of ungainly bumping about to me.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znw4ekyMCLE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=787MHedZz4k


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Polo players typically post the canter but it's really uncommon since it's usually easier to sit it.

You either sound bunched up, OP, or really tight.

Any chance you'd show a video of the horse cantering freely, then with you on?


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

First of all thanks...everything that has been posted is helpful!!

TXhorseman,

It's whenever I'm in the English saddle..on any horse ..if I ride in a stock saddle I canter much more comfortably...i don't feel like I'm flying all over the place.

Without a rider..he has a beautiful rocking canter...that's balanced.

I'm the only one who rides this horse...and the last time I saw someone canter him...was at least three years ago and it was someone who had never rode before and they were out of control.

Tinyliny,
I'd like to post a video...but my parents won't allowe that.

My2Geldings,
Thank-You so much!
You explained that very well!

I'll get my sister to lunge me ASAP!



Skysenternalangel,
I'd like to, but as I said before..my parents won't allowe that...sorry...I know that would be a huge help!!


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Clydesdales said:


> First of all thanks...everything that has been posted is helpful!!
> 
> TXhorseman,
> 
> ...


Thank you for this additional information.

First, you should realize that cantering in freedom and cantering while carrying a rider can be a very different experience for a horse. Think of carrying a backpack while running or dancing. Then, consider the backpack having the ability to shift its weight on its own, throwing you off balance.

Thecanter of a horse that is uncertain with a rider on its back can be different in a number of ways. It the rider has not learned to help the horse shift its center of gravity backwards, the horse's naturally weighted front end is even more heavily weighted. A heavily weighted front end when initiating a canter may cause a disunited canter with the horse moving in one lead in front and the other lead in the rear. 

A horse that is uncomfortable with a rider on its back may, also, tighten its muscles and canter with stiff legs as opposed to flexing its legs. This may be likened to a human locking his knees when carrying a heavy load. A horse traveling in this manner lacks the shock-absorbing effect of flexing joints and relaxed muscles. The ride is much rougher.

If you are cantering circles or cantering around an arena, your horse may be in the wrong lead. This will be much more uncomfortable than if the horse is in the right lead when going right and the left lead when going left.

Riders often use stock saddles to hold their seat in place when cantering. Some riders use a high cantle on an English saddle for the same purpose. Rather than using the saddle to hold himself in place, however, the rider should rely on balance in movement.

Think of balance and relaxation when riding. If you are relaxed and not holding onto the horse, your center of gravity will be much lower, making your seat much more stable. If you muscles are relaxed, your body will by better able to make the necessary adjustments to stay in balance.

Practicing such balance and relaxed movement in the walk and trot makes it easier to do the same in the canter. The horse should, also, become more accustomed to working with less tension and its movements should become more smooth and graceful.

The horse's movement in the canter requires the rider to have much more body flexibility to follow the movement. The horse's back moves more in the canter than in the other gaits. In order to stay balanced, the rider must allow his pelvis to rock with the movement of the horse as his body remains basically upright. At the same time, the rider's shoulders and elbows must be free to move to a greater extent as the horse extends and contracts its head and neck both for balance and to help move its front legs.

I hope this information proves helpful for you.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

You need to relax and go with the horse. Really make sure you are relaxed, breathing - make sure you do.not hold your breath.

Focus on doing circles with horse horse. Start trotting and focus on getting his head tucked in and his nose towards the inside of the circle. Once you feel ready, ask him to canter and then breath, relax, and go back to focusing on doing circles, head tucked in, nose slightly turned to the inside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Roman said:


> You need to relax and go with the horse. Really make sure you are relaxed, breathing - make sure you do.not hold your breath.
> 
> Focus on doing circles with horse horse. Start trotting and focus on getting his head tucked in and his nose towards the inside of the circle. Once you feel ready, ask him to canter and then breath, relax, and go back to focusing on doing circles, head tucked in, nose slightly turned to the inside.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why on earth would you want his head tucked in? You never want the horses head tucked in. Not for anything. 
Also a circle is not all about the head, its about the whole body. The horse should bend through his whole body like a banana. Pulling the head in towards the circle makes the horses shoulder fall out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

CandyCanes said:


> Why on earth would you want his head tucked in? You never want the horses head tucked in. Not for anything.
> Also a circle is not all about the head, its about the whole body. The horse should bend through his whole body like a banana. Pulling the head in towards the circle makes the horses shoulder fall out.



I think Roman means that if the horse has some softness in the poll, it will generally canter softer, too . while it might not be correct to haul a horse's head in to a "tuck", asking it to soften and flex at the poll might help slow the horse and get a less strung out canter. the problem is that if you don't have a reasonably stable seat, you wont' be able to influence the horse's head with your hands because you'll be moving all over the place.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

TXhorseman said:


> A horse that is uncomfortable with a rider on its back may, also, tighten its muscles and canter with stiff legs as opposed to flexing its legs. This may be likened to a human locking his knees when carrying a heavy load. A horse traveling in this manner lacks the shock-absorbing effect of flexing joints and relaxed muscles. The ride is much rougher.
> .
> 
> Riders often use stock saddles to hold their seat in place when cantering. Some riders use a high cantle on an English saddle for the same purpose. Rather than using the saddle to hold himself in place, however, the rider should rely on balance in movement.
> ...


The first part sounds like what could be happening. When I read locking knees..I instantly thought of myself when he'd speed up.

That's why I don't regularly ride in a stock saddle, because I want to ride properly and not rely on my saddle to keep me in.
I only use it when doing stock work.


Yes thanks it has been very helpful.

Thank you as-well Ronam...did I spell that right?
I will practice what you said.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I posted to the canter when I rode him today. It's alot more comfortable! 

After doing that for awhile I sat back down, and it did make a difference, but after about three circles I was all over the place again.

Tomorrow my sister said she will lunge me, and we will try do that each day.


----------

